# question about magic mouse drivers



## fernandel (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi!

I have FreeBSD installed on iMac and I like to use Magic Mouse but it works just left and right click. I found that NetBSD has drivers which works correct with Magic Mouse:
http://netbsd.gw.com/cgi-bin/man-cgi?btmagic+4+NetBSD-6.0+i386
Is it possible to ported them to FreeBSD, please.

Thank you.


----------

